# Can i have some help with plants please?



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I have decided to create a 10 gal planted tank! I am super excited it is going to be for my next betta so i decided to make him/her really happy. I had a 29 gallon tank with tropical fish at one time and had some live plants but they made a huge mess and died anyways i have since sold that tank but would like a try at some live plants again advice on what kinds of plants would be nice and if anyone has a few live plants they would like to get rid of you could mail them to me to... if your feeling nice... anyways a few questions.
I have realy nice sand where i live so can i use sand? how should i get it ready for the tank?
What plants grow well in low light and with little to no maintenance? I want eventually to have really pretty plants with flowers even if they require lots of care but i want to start simple.
What temp should I keep my planted tank at?
Should i have a filter in my tank?
Thanks for your help and all other tips and helpful advice would be awesome!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So I have decided to create a 10 gal planted tank! I am super excited it is going to be for my next betta so i decided to make him/her really happy. I had a 29 gallon tank with tropical fish at one time and had some live plants but they made a huge mess and died anyways i have since sold that tank but would like a try at some live plants again advice on what kinds of plants would be nice and if anyone has a few live plants they would like to get rid of you could mail them to me to... if your feeling nice... anyways a few questions.
> I have realy nice sand where i live so can i use sand? how should i get it ready for the tank?
> What plants grow well in low light and with little to no maintenance? I want eventually to have really pretty plants with flowers even if they require lots of care but i want to start simple.
> What temp should I keep my planted tank at?
> ...


OFL is the best when it comes to planted tanks...here is a link to her most recent sticky.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575 I also started my first planted with just small grain gravel from walmart and a really inexpensive light from there too..I can get you those links if you want...I just make sure I have enough light, and feed a little extra fish food to dissolve to feed the plants...I got some basic plants to start, and it's been good so far..3 weeks in. I don't use any fertilizers or CO2. I use a filter in the center between my dividers, but I took the charcoal out of it. I also have never tested my water...I just did frequent water changes the first two weeks..now I do one 50% and one 25% a week.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

We have alot of sand at our house and bags of playground sand so i will probably use those thanks bettanewbie! I read that thread i also am goin to get a snail or two for my tank my local petstore has these big yellow ones I want to get they are so pretty!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> We have alot of sand at our house and bags of playground sand so i will probably use those thanks bettanewbie! I read that thread i also am goin to get a snail or two for my tank my local petstore has these big yellow ones I want to get they are so pretty!


Cool deal! Yeah, OFL's tanks are an inspiration to many...this is my 10g planted..no soil, but it is doing pretty good for my first try. 







And here is the link to the light I got for it...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow thats a nice lookin tank the gravel looks good to!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Wow thats a nice lookin tank the gravel looks good to!


I love this gravel for the plants..it is small enough to let them root..it was a cheap walmart deal too...$12 for 25lbs! I have enough for another tank....Thanks!


----------

